
Contributing to a project on Github - mshafrir
http://transfixedbutnotdead.com/2009/12/24/contributing-to-a-project-on-github/
======
thinkbohemian
Thanks i've never done this before as i'm currently a sole developer, but i've
wondered a few times about commiting to some open source projects. I'll save
this link in delicious and make sure to actually make a commit next time It
crosses my mind.

~~~
draegtun
Its extremely heartening to find my blog post is of use to someone else.

It can often be intimidating when approaching something new or different. I
find writing down the steps often helps me get my head around any
complexities.

The additional step of writing it up has a blog post means that I have to try
and write it with extra care and clarity. Thus making it more likely for me to
understand it again when I take a look back at it for reference in the future
:)

